# Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 27, 2010)

*www.itchythumbs.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Need-for-Speed-Hot-Pursuit-Logo.jpg


Okay! We have been waiting for a long time,to drive a decent car in our PC... Now it is only a matter of weeks.

NFS:HP Demo is out on PSN,XBL. But it won't be for PC, Wii(source).And, it will hit stores on Nov 16

PC requirements are..



> Min Specs:
> OS: Windows® XP SP 3 (32-64 bits) / Windows Vista® (32-64 bits) / Windows 7® (32-64 bits)
> Processor: Intel Core® 2 Duo 1.8 GHZ or AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4GHZ
> Memory: 1.5 GB Windows® XP / 2 GB Windows Vista® - Windows 7®
> ...



Lets brag now.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got off from trying 360 demo and it was super short for a 1.5GB sized demo. I have mixed feelings from what I played. Graphics are pretty good, but sometimes looks arcade-ish. Demo featured just one playable race where you play the cop and we head out into a Hot Pursuit. You get 2 cars to choose from; Ford Victoria Crown and Nissan 370Z, both of which are extremely lame in terms of handling. But then again, they are cop cars and it's a demo, so we'll just move on.

The controls are simple. You boost with 'A' and Handbrake with 'X'. You'll have 4 "weapons" if you get a cop car to take out your opponents; EMP, Helicopter support, Spikes & Road Block. You don't get EMP and Chopper support in the demo. So Spikes and Road Block are you're 2 choice of weapons, 3 in quantity. 

In the actual chase, you'll have to smash your opponents car to put them out of commission. You can see a car damage meter on the top of your opponents vehicle. This let's you keep a tab of how much beating it can take, before it goes down. The CB voice-overs are repetitive and average. NFS: Most Wanted topped in the voice-over part. The music was rubbish. 

Overall, I'd say the full game may have more potential, as opposed to this sub-par demo. I'm interested in watching the day time environment as seen in the E3 demo. With the elite cars kicking in, I think it should be a good ride.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 27, 2010)

OOh.. that's disappointing. But its Criterion. This company has a terrible history with demos. Many thought that Burnout Paradise will not stand a chance when the demo was out. But the retail game was a huge success. Hope this game belongs to the same category. 

There is one  Online Co-op Only race. Where you play as a racer. Try with some of your friends or our fellow members.

hey.. any one here got the demo? or willing to try it in co-op with ethan?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2010)

Like I said, the full game might have better things in-stored for us. I, personally, didn't like Burnout Paradise at all. It was a huge disappointment and went against the fast paced knock-out action that Burnout Revenge and Takedown had established. But Hot Pursuit seems to have subtle touches of those games, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought someone bumped an old thread. When is this going to be released for pc?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2010)

IGN Review

They gave an amazing 9/10. And editor's choice award.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

I think , this game is going to be phenomenological.. Eurogamer gave it a 9. Finally, a game this year, that is worth the wait..

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit PlayStation 3 Review - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2010)

Shall I preorder it, getting a Tee justifies the act ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

^you are going to pre order it!

@kbharathb, its not Hotpersuit 2 which was released for PS2, PC in 2002. And Spam with standards


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2010)

Played for an hour straight and me likes the game. I have completed about 6 different races (5 Racer and 1 Cop) and unlocked nearly 8-9 different cars now and raised my bounty level to 3. Got gold in almost every race, except for the one where you have to just test the Pagani Zonda, for which I got a silver rating. I have both good news and bad news, as far as the visual quality goes on the PC version. First the bad news: There is no AA. Yes, we yet again receive a game with no freakin' AA. WTF Criterion? Now for the good news: The game runs flawlessly. For people with higher configuration, you can easily max this out with steady 60fps. I maxed it out with my rig and frame rates hovered around 47 with 3 other vehicles and 57 if no vehicle in sight. It would take a hit on cornering, rendering smoke effects and crashing. But then again, it's just my hardware which is showing signs of ageing (must resist upgrade). 

The music is sucky and I mean REALLY sucky. The races are fun, especially once you start unlocking the cars, it really starts to kick in the pace. There are no custom mods which you can perform on the cars, at least I couldn't spot one till now. It doesn't have split-screen or LAN play (Sorry iGO). The feel is completely arcady when it comes to racing, but the rubber band AI almost kills the fun at some point. I unlocked the Spike strips option and now we can wreck those cars. I haven't start the Cop campaign fully as of now, but will "try" to complete the racer campaign first. The rules of the Career mode are simple; win races, raise bounty level, create carnage, find short-cuts, unlock faster cars and won't be long before every cop car in the county is on your ass. 

Any questions? NO? Then let's get this show on the road people.

Screenshots:

*img545.imageshack.us/img545/2827/nfs112010111707315787.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/5944/nfs112010111707332264.jpg

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/9971/nfs112010111707344636.jpg

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/3780/nfs112010111707363365.jpg

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/6913/nfs112010111707530173.jpg

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/377/nfs112010111707540477.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/3425/nfs112010111707544279.jpg

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/1589/nfs112010111707560465.jpg

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/1892/nfs112010111708000811.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gr8 Upgrade in graphics ! looks good Gettin Tom !

*@Ethan_Hunt
*
R u using HD 4850 for this game to pay with full HD ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

You can always force AA with ATI CCC. Try that.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

Will 9500gt be able to run it at 1360x768?
Does it have online multilayer option like burnout paradise?


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2010)

I so want this game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 17, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Will 9500gt be able to run it at 1360x768?
> Does it have online multilayer option like burnout paradise?



Yes 9500gt should be able to run it at cranked down settings and resolution. And yes, It has online multilayer. Both Co-op and competitive.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not so much happy with this - the game is nowhere close to MW but it's better than undercover so I may bear with it.

Another irritating thing is the camera mode option is really very less - only 3 modes - WTF! it's like NFS underground but that was released ages ago.

This game should have camera options like NFS shift - come on wake up criterion and EA - add more camera modes so that we can drive in comforts.

BTW, are there any hot chicks this time ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry to say !

Worst NFS series Ever !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2010)

Really? I haven't played the game yet.. but many were quite satisfied with the game!! What was wrong?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

^^PEBKAC problem  !


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2010)

My only problem is the f*ckin' rubber-band AI. PERIOD. It's not MW, it's not perfect, but hey it's FUN.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2010)

Just tried this. I don't like the handling(of any car). I have played 5 Racer races and 5 Cop races. Handling is cheesy. After playing pile of simulators I had a long break for Arcade racers(except BLUR, Split/Second I haven't played any arcade racers since burnout paradise). It seems I should go though some learning curve. 

And AI.. they have super natural powers. Some times.. they will race so fast that we can't even see them in our sights...I was like "WTH is happening!". And the catchy thing is they don't even use N2o to pull that supernatural feat.

Except these two complaints the game is good. And.. I was expecting something that will blow my mind into tiny little pieces. It didn't


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2010)

i think after MW, its the best NFS yet.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah you can say that if you like chasing race games but NFS shift was not bad either.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2010)

Before claiming that, Hot Pursuit is the REAL game after Most Wanted..Please check out NFS shift.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2010)

Shift is more inclined towards simulation. Most Wanted was pure arcade racer and so is Hot Pursuit. Need for Speed games have always been arcade racing titles, right from day one. So this is certainly a very close title to MW, if not better. If they had ironed out a few things and added a good storyline, this would have been a refined version of Most Wanted.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2010)

IMO,Shift was only simulating the controls. Career progression was no where near to Racing simulators(Grid, GTR, GT, FZA). In fact, i found shift career progression very similar to Burnout games(except Paradise)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2010)

The essence of Shift was to emulate simulation racing. Turning the controls in to simulation mode was just one step towards it. This is something which Pro Street tried to do, in a small sense and failed miserably. There is a reason why Need for Speed games have stuck to their traditional arcade racing format. MW2's storyline was a compelling part. This is something which we rarely used to witness in racing titles. Hot Pursuit could have pulled this off, had they devised a parallel storyline, to the already polished up title.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2010)

The races against the clock are extremely frustrating. Especially this Mc-Laren Test thing. I tried this for nearly 5 times.. and only managed to grab a sliver.  I know.. they are 'Gold' for a reason.. we should earn it. But a level of this difficulty :O. And the worst part is.. we can't restart the races instantly... we should face a loading screen and then an intro(skip'ble) which will take nearly 20 seconds or something.

Any one here aced E-breaking system?


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Before claiming that, Hot Pursuit is the REAL game after Most Wanted..Please check out NFS shift.



yep, Hot Pursuit is better than Undercover but I wrote about shift coz after undercover it was the only exciting racing game of NFS genre but Hot Pursuit indeed is more better now only issue is the camera mode option.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 2, 2010)

This game seriously needs a patch that will correct AI significances. Minutes ago.. I was in this race where I have to bust the Racer within 2.5 minutes using 2EMPs and 4 Road Blocks. I used all the EMPs and initiated a road block which worked quite well, making racer's car upside down. while I was approaching the car to bust him... the car disappeared and showed up 1 mile away. WTH is wrong with this game! And IIRC, he was using Porsche Cayman S and I was in Maserati GranTurismo S which is quite powerful than Cayman S, but still he blazes away in front of me.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

A patch is already released. Get it! File Name : _NFS_HP_PC_Patch_1010.exe_

Download: Need For Speed Hot Pursuit PC Patch 1.0.1.0


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Dec 3, 2010)

After 4 TERRIBLE games from Carbon to Undercover....EA finally bucks up and releases a good NFS...I'm gonna be busy with this game for a while.....The only thing it lacks is a gripping story and Anti-Aliasig for the PC (WTF Criterion??!?!?)....Otherwise it feels like Most Wanted upgraded....


----------



## lingo (Dec 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> A patch is already released. Get it! File Name : _NFS_HP_PC_Patch_1010.exe_
> 
> Download: Need For Speed Hot Pursuit PC Patch 1.0.1.0



Thanks for the thing. Never even knew 

But after applying patch, I find nothing improved. FPS are still the same, and the game still crashes when i force AA with catalyst control center. Any suggestions?


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 3, 2010)

After MW and CARBON, happy to see u guys praising HP. Shift has good graphics really boring gameplay. But this looks more exciting, gr8 screen shots,can I get similar graphics with my 9600GT at 1024*768 resolution?


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ yes you can.



Robin van Persie said:


> Thanks for the thing. Never even knew
> 
> But after applying patch, I find nothing improved. FPS are still the same, and the game still crashes when i force AA with catalyst control center. Any suggestions?



as the game does not support AA I don't think AA can enabled by forcing through CCC.

There are rumors about a second patch though even I'm not very sure about it - so we may have to wait a little longer.


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that's the point of Forcing AA. AA can be forced on a game which will/will not feature any kind of AA in-game.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey does anyone else have the problem of the Controller settings not being saved?? I need to re-configure my Joystick everytime I start the game...!!!


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

lethalweaponforever said:


> Hey does anyone else have the problem of the Controller settings not being saved?? I need to re-configure my Joystick everytime I start the game...!!!



Wait for a patch. you are not alone in this department. As of now, only Non English windows version have a fix for this. Either way.. go through this thread


And Criterion is working on a patch which will fix this.
Source


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Dec 4, 2010)

they better hurry up... it's getting annoying setting the controls over and over again!!


----------



## hellknight (Dec 4, 2010)

The AA problem is buggin me too.. I'm on GTX 260 with full HD but the graphics are not upto the mark.. btw.. how do you take screenshots in NFS Hot Pursuit..?


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

FRAPS is the best way to take screenshots.

Download FRAPS from here

Just launch FRAPS and then the game. Then hit f10 at desired moment. You'll find your captured shots in C:/fraps/screenshots.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2010)

Robin van Persie said:


> But that's the point of Forcing AA. AA can be forced on a game which will/will not feature any kind of AA in-game.



yep, AA can be forced using CCC for games but as you said this game is crashing if you force AA I think as of now AA can't be forced for this game. A patch may change all this though and even I'm waiting eagerly for proper patch which will fix the issues, enable AA natively and include more camera modes for cars.


----------



## lingo (Dec 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> yep, AA can be forced using CCC for games but as you said this game is crashing if you force AA I think as of now AA can't be forced for this game. A patch may change all this though and even I'm waiting eagerly for proper patch which will fix the issues, enable AA natively and include more camera modes for cars.



I don't think there will be more camera modes. It already features Hood camera, Bumper camera and Standard third person view. First Person perspective is rare to see in arcade racers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2010)

The game is fantastic, but the lack of AA is bloody irritating, I cant even notice the road block properly, anything thats far away 
Hope the second patch fixes it.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 5, 2010)

This game is awsome ! I liked it so much!


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2010)

Robin van Persie said:


> I don't think there will be more camera modes. It already features Hood camera, Bumper camera and Standard third person view. First Person perspective is rare to see in arcade racers.



there were two Standard TP view in MW - that can be added into HP.

camera modes like NFS shift would be really a great addition. I liked the inside car view of shift.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 6, 2010)

Helmet view in Arcade racer? I will not be that interesting as it was in a simulator, it won't be that engaging in arcade racer. But, we won't be seeing it in this game though.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 6, 2010)

I cant believe this I am playing it in 1600 X 900 with maxed out settings with frames not going less than 40.But the first impression wasnt good.It looks nice but physics sucks so I feel like playing a childish game.Dont know whether my opinions might change or not as the game progresses.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Opinions didnt change.
Game has only looks; handling is pathetic  I cant win a gold anymore.Drifted cornering and boat like handling made the gameplay worst.There is nothing like precision in this game.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ agreed - uninstalled it 2 days ago anyway !


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 7, 2011)

the game is very arcadish. if you want simulation wait for shift 2 



_


----------



## sasuke (Jan 7, 2011)

Best NFS game i ve played


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 7, 2011)

really amazing graphics

best of them all 

really amazing graphics

best of them all


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 7, 2011)

beauty without brain.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ rightly said - even shift has better gfx than this and without AA I can't really say the gfx is that much good.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't compare shift with this. Shift had a rather close environment, with less dynamic tracks and few body count. Shift's Emphasis is only on the Cars, If you drive in a track where there is any vegetation, you can spot the ugly things right away.

But Hot Pursuit had a much wider scope and scale. Tracks have to be dynamic.. can't say how the track will be in next second due to the traffic. And it has to render lot of other things in the world than shift. So, I think, developers had to tone the overall visuals slightly. The only downside is lack of AA. And, with motion blur turned ON, we won't notice Jagged edges while driving. But we can see aliasing in initial stages of race.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

@ Sam
How to play that game ? I cant get anymore gold after some races.I have played almost all NFS games and come across different physics mechanisms.But I fail at this one.Cars just keep on sliding or drifting in corners.

I expected NFS MW like game play


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



ajai5777 said:


> @ Sam
> How to play that game ? I cant get anymore gold after some races.I have played almost all NFS games and come across different physics mechanisms.But I fail at this one.Cars just keep on sliding or drifting in corners.
> 
> I expected NFS MW like game play



its not that hard. just avoid crashes & do drifting on corners. once you used to drift on the corners, even Rapid Response becomes easy. 

there is a vast difference between gameplay of HP & MW. also whenever possible, try drifting with the Bugatti Veyron. hard to control at first cause of its extra accurate handling but its one of the best card never the less.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



Sam.Shab said:


> are you talking about the whole game or the race *Seacrest Tour*?



I'm talking about the entire NFS Hot Pursuit game. Seacrest Tour can be completed in 15minutes(at most).

If it makes you feel any better, in F1 Players should at least complete 12 Laps( player can choose upto 60Laps) each ranging upto nearly 2-3 Minutes. So, each and every race will take you nearly half an hour. And one has to play Practice, Qualification and final race to complete a event. So it takes some serious time investment. I'm telling this out of my personal experience.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I'm talking about the entire NFS Hot Pursuit game. Seacrest Tour can be completed in 15minutes(at most).



yes the game area & the number of race is less. also i missing cops & racers chase in freerun mode. the game feels more like NFS Underground but with cops & racers.

& completed the race (was on silver previously) soon after posting here.



vamsi_krishna said:


> If it makes you feel any better, in F1 Players should at least complete 12 Laps( player can choose upto 60Laps) each ranging upto nearly 2-3 Minutes. So, each and every race will take you nearly half an hour. And one has to play Practice, Qualification and final race to complete a event. So it takes some serious time investment. I'm telling this out of my personal experience.



don't you feel BORED? driving on the same track again & again & again. i am better with NFS series.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



Sam.Shab said:


> don't you feel BORED? driving on the same track again & again & again. i am better with NFS series.



To master a track, it takes more than 20 laps for a moderate player. And with Rain+ Wheel types(4) + Engine turning(8 modes)+ Driving aids.. the car handling will never be the same, and we will have plenty of combinations before us.

So, its not about racing on the same track, but like this... 

"damn.. I missed this corner, Okay next time. this time braked too hard, next time should be perfect. This time steered early/late, next time." And it will go on and on.. I have to say, i completed few tracks with disappointment that I could have done better. But as you said... It kind of gets tedious at times, because of the same track.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



vamsi_krishna said:


> To master a track, it takes more than 20 laps for a moderate player. And with Rain+ Wheel types(4) + Engine turning(8 modes)+ Driving aids.. the car handling will never be the same, and we will have plenty of combinations before us.
> 
> So, its not about racing on the same track, but like this...
> 
> "damn.. I missed this corner, Okay next time. this time braked too hard, next time should be perfect. This time steered early/late, next time." And it will go on and on.. I have to say, i completed few tracks with disappointment that I could have done better. But as you said... It kind of gets tedious at times, because of the same track.



thanks for the a short description of the game. watching F1 on TV is fat better.

BTW, have to tried the new 1.0.2.0 patch for NFS HP. as mentioned in their page, it brings 3 new cars. are the cars drivable in single player mode?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



Sam.Shab said:


> thanks for the a short description of the game. watching F1 on TV is fat better.



Sure.. sure 


about the patch. these are the changes,

• Flickering graphics after Alt-Tabbing out of the game and back.
• Controller configurations sometimes failing to save correctly.
• Steering response dead-zone when playing with steering wheel controllers.
• Player car engine audio volume too low.
• Some issues with CPU performance.
• Rare crash issue when entering the Career map screen
• 3 Free Cars: The Bentley Continental Supersports Convertible, the Lamborghini Murcielago LP 650-4 Roadster and the Dodge Viper SRT10 Convertible Final Edition.

So, YAY! 3 new cars. Time to install it again


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 26, 2011)

Who said that cornering in NFS HP is difficult!,it's damn easy, and those who tell it's boring just look the game closely you can feel the difference b/n 2 cars in their performance and handling.... I finished it in <15days as i was playing Crysis along witth it!!! I loved 70KM race. I managed to finish it in 13 odd min. I used Koenigsegg CCXR...I felt this car better than Bugatti Veyron


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

I never feel bored driving on same circuit in F1..we can tune everyting from brake B.I.A.S to gear ratio..and if I feel a little less satisfaction through a corner like'damn,I was little late on the gas,have to ICE it next time'

in nfs- slap on the nitro and go flat out..NFS UG 2 was good..

Not that I hate nfs I am just expressing my self..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

well, I still havent been able to play this game properly..
Played for 20 mins at friends house..all I can say its evolved Most Wanted with better graphics,city,cars and burnout included..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> • 3 Free Cars: The Bentley Continental Supersports Convertible, the Lamborghini Murcielago LP 650-4 Roadster and the Dodge Viper SRT10 Convertible Final Edition.
> 
> So, YAY! 3 new cars. Time to install it again



i read it already but just want to know if the 3 cars are avl for use in career mode. i no, i won't download it.



thetechfreak said:


> Played for 20 mins at friends house..all I can say its evolved Most Wanted with better graphics,city,cars and burnout included..



burnout + most wanted hybrid (but short ).



IronCruz said:


> Who said that cornering in NFS HP is difficult!,it's damn easy, and those who tell it's boring just look the game closely you can feel the difference b/n 2 cars in their performance and handling.... I finished it in <15days as i was playing Crysis along witth it!!! I loved 70KM race. I managed to finish it in 13 odd min. I used Koenigsegg CCXR...I felt this car better than Bugatti Veyron



it is difficult for someone whose last racing game was NFS Hot MW or Carbon. 

also i think dropping in a few patrol cars or traffic police into the 70km race would have spiced it up. still the race is good one as all the cars are fast (else 20min on a single race, forget it).

1 last complain about NFS HP is, even touching a car in a roadblock causes a crash. WTH.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> i read it already but just want to know if the 3 cars are avl for use in career mode. i no, i won't download it.



Of course they are.What else were you thinking?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2011)

i thought it was for multi-player only.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

Seriously wtf is wrong with this game, lowered res and other display setting but still random stutters. Almost winning a race and then at the last corner stuttering starts and back to losers enclave. Cannot continue. 

Such a good game marred by bad optimization.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2011)

^ Highly CPU intensive game(blame the engine, they have gone single thread).

Same is with your brand new GTX560, and my 3 year old HD4890. We can't really do much of a thing. Same was the case with me.. faced terrible lag with C2Q8200.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Thats a relief for me as I was thinking that its just me who is facing these problems with this game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2011)

Wasn't there a huge patch for this game which _supposedly_ fixed the stuttering issue?


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a huge patch for this game which supposedly fixed the stuttering issue?


Thats what the developer said but all it did was a couple ups in fps.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Highly CPU intensive game(blame the engine, they have gone single thread).
> 
> Same is with your brand new GTX560, and my 3 year old HD4890. We can't really do much of a thing. Same was the case with me.. faced terrible lag with C2Q8200.



yes i too faced some lag but only in a most intensive graphics combined stage like rain , fog & daylight . I am running it with hi resolution textures on !


----------



## Sarath (May 5, 2011)

I thought the game sucked until i went online. A deaddiction centre helped me out of it.
Superb game. (PS3)

have to add this: Most wanted is still the best NFS game


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Sarath said:
			
		

> I thought the game sucked until i went online. A deaddiction centre helped me out of it.
> Superb game. (PS3)


Yeah game is good but its the optimization part where it have to work although you don't need to worry about that as you are playing it on PS3.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Sarath said:
			
		

> A deaddiction centre helped me out of it


 Whoa man! Is the MP that good?

For some reason when I played it, fell the cars were a bit lazy. But yeah I did love the turbo mode 


In one cop chase, I somehow managed to EMP a chopper....dont know how


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Whoa man! Is the MP that good?
> For some reason when I played it, fell the cars were a bit lazy. But yeah I did love the turbo mode
> In one cop chase, I somehow managed to EMP a chopper....dont know how


Yeah its damn good. Its kind of fun to tease other racers and the cops with your powers and all the crazy stuff. Very good MP but well I didn't got addicted to it. It would have been so much fun if there was a offline MP SS. Playing with friends who is sitting right next to you is the best experience for me.


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2011)

yes u can emp the chopper. Its difficult though. Plus its a waste since dodging the spike is not so difficult.

I was upset about the the limitations of the game and then suddenly mutliplayer let me take revenge on the phirangis so it was fun. 

I once busted all 4 cars. That added another month of enthusiasm in me.

A good racing game overall and a good buy for PS3.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Sarath said:
			
		

> yes u can emp the chopper. Its difficult though. Plus its a waste since dodging the spike is not so difficult.
> I was upset about the the limitations of the game and then suddenly mutliplayer let me take revenge on the phirangis so it was fun.
> I once busted all 4 cars. That added another month of enthusiasm in me.
> A good racing game overall and a good buy for PS3.


Like I said earlier for PS3 its fine but its badly ported on PC and have many bugs and mother of bugs is the shuttering issue. I can play most game at high-medium settings but this game gives a lot of fps drops and you can't play racing with fps drops.


----------



## Faun (Jun 4, 2011)

Able to play without any stuttering and FPS drop. Online is the best part.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 4, 2011)

The CPU upgrade must have fixed that issue. This game really chowed down a major chunk on the CPU usage.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 4, 2011)

I naver faced any such issues finished it when i had my old 8500gt.No problem at all infact it was almost smooth.except shadows rest to mid-max.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 5, 2011)

quan chi said:


> I naver faced any such issues finished it when i had my old 8500gt.No problem at all infact it was almost smooth.except shadows rest to mid-max.



Same here. Even I finished it with my old 9800GT. And after installing the 560 the game flew like an Airbus. Maybe you guys haven't installed the latest patch or something! Dunno...


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys im planning a second playthrough of this game using gamepad this time....

But the only thing that's holding me back....is the annoying videos in the game.....and there are a lots of them....

First of all there are intro videos ....which take ages to actually start the game..
then there is one before the race....which even after skipping ....makes you watch the whole video...

the list gois on....
the most annoying one is the in-race videos...when u crash or use spike-strip etc etc

So in short.

*IS there any way to completely disable all the videos*?

Googled a lot ....same case evrybody is annoyed...but still there is no patch or a work-around like deleting some files etc etc


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

Started Playing it yesterday....

Graphics is really superb.the car detailing,slow motion takedowns,crash,water effects on road....specially the light reflected from water on roads.
only the trees are not so detailed.... 

but gameplay is excellent.

I will complete this game 


but I still I liked burnout paradise much more...


----------



## Alok (Dec 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Like I said earlier for PS3 its fine but its badly ported on PC and have many bugs and mother of bugs is the shuttering issue. I can play most game at high-medium settings but this game gives a lot of fps drops and you can't play racing with fps drops.



hmm.. That shuttering issue solved by using gamebooster. And i'm playing on 8400gs at 1366x768 without any fps drop.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2012)

This game is really hard..getting a gold medal is not easy...
& the cops are pain in a$$....


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

I played 8 races and won 5 golds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> I played 8 races and won 5 golds.



I am now in most wanted no 12 outta 20


----------

